# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  generer l'exe d'une application java avec JavaExe

## ammouna8888

slt,
je veux lancer mon application Java  partir d'un excutable , alors j'ai utilis JavaExe , j'ai copier JavaExe.exe et je l'ai renomm avec ma classe principale mais il m'affiche toujours que la classe est introuvable,
je ne vois pas quel est le problme,
alors si vous avez de suggestions ou bien d'autre solutions pour transformer mon application en .exe svp aidez moi

----------


## sinok

JavaExe n'est pas franchement la meilleure solution existante.

Je te conseillerais plutt d'opter pour JSmooth ou encore Launch4J

cf http://baptiste-wicht.ftp-developpez...xecutables.pdf http://baptiste-wicht.developpez.com...utils/jsmooth/

----------

